# Making Sticky Rice in the Microwave Oven !



## frenchguycooking (Oct 18, 2013)

Hi DC members !

So, I managed to find a way to make sticky rice in the microwave oven. Why ? because it is really fast, and the normal method usually takes about 3 hours (soaking, steaming)

Instructions :
---------------

First, you ‘ll need to grab some glutinous rice.

Glutinous rice also called sticky rice, sweet rice or waxy rice is a special type of rice grown mainly in Southeast and East Asia.

The grains could be either long or short, so what you’re looking for really is a label on the package ‘sweet’ , ‘glutinous » or ‘sticky’ on the pack of rice.

Even if we are not soaking the rice for 3 hours as the classic method requires, it still needs to be washed. This will remove the starch from the rice. So that you don’t get a mushy paste at the end.

I’ve tested it with washing and without and I have seen a difference. Both came out sticky and soft, but the one that has been washed was less heavy and messy.

When rinsing the rice, use a large bowl that can hold a great quantity of water. It will be faster, and you won’t loose grains in the sink while stirring.

With your figers, mix thorougly. The water should become cloudy really fast.

If you empty the bowl by slowly tilting it, rice grains shouldn’t fall off.

Usually I reapeat this rinsing process 3 times. If It’s becoming harder and harder to get that water cloudy, you’re on the right track. At the end, you should be able to clearly see the rice on the bottom, through the water.

Transfer the rice in a microwave-safe dish. Add hot water one finger above the rice level.

If you want to have a rich and savory rice at the end, you can add a knob of butter. I even find it better with salty butter. It gives the rice an addicting taste.

Cover it up with a microwave safe plate. This lid is here to steam the rice. I am placing it right way up, so that droplets will fall back in the center, not on the edges.

The cooking process is made of three successive period in the microwave at 850W. This is the power at which I have done my tests, and for which I am giving you measurements.

*First one lasts 7 minutes.* It ‘s called the « main cooking ».
At the end of it, gently mix the rice grains upside down with a fork.

*Second lasts 4 minutes.* It’s here for « equalizing cooking »
Top, Bottom, Edges, Center… Every grain should be cooked the same way by now.
Gently mix the grains again.

*Third period lasts 3 minutes. *It’s the « finishing cooking », where the rice actually become sticky. You don’t have to mix it at the end of this stage.

The sticky rice is ready. If you don’t want to eat it right away, let it covered till you need it.

The rice is fluffy and sticky, but it do not stick to your fingers. That’s the beauty of it.

Take a bit in your hand and gently roll it like a meat ball. Then use it to dip in sauce. It will act as a sponge sucking out all the liquid, becoming by the way the most favorful rice meatball ever.

Voila !

I hope you liked it


----------

